# Latest udev and sysfs

## Princess Nell

dmesg says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> udev: starting version 146
> 
> udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly
> ...

 

Any comments? I have set both CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED and CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2, is it safe to disable them both? What will disabling do, simply remove /sys?

----------

## V-Li

I don't have them and it runs fine in stable land...but you can keep one kernel with those options enabled available in your Grub menu.  The option removes some sysfs files that are no longer supported, not the whole sysfs tree.

----------

## Princess Nell

Removed them and all is well. Thanks!

----------

